
Ask HN: How can I find someone to collaborate on hardware? - Shinkei
I&#x27;m a physician and I&#x27;m working on a hardware idea. How can I find someone I can talk to about this? I don&#x27;t live in a great tech hub, so I&#x27;m thinking it&#x27;ll be an online&#x2F;phone&#x2F;virtual collaboration AND I can pay for it if they just want to be employed&#x2F;freelance for a job.
======
CyberFonic
I might be able to help. I have a great deal of experience with custom
hardware and software. See my profile for details and email address.

~~~
Shinkei
Great! I'd love to talk more. I don't see your email posted in your profile
though.

Email me: ivandequesada@gmail.com

